# Hubs, prep, finish etc



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Guys,

For those of you who've done it, what's the best way to deal with a pair of front hubs in terms of refinishing them?

I've a spare pair for the Xsara knocking about and when I get round to putting the suspension on, it's crossed my mind about doing something with the hubs I have to make them look equally as good.

I guess the main question is in terms of finish. Would you recommend painting them or powdercoating them?

I know painting can be a bit more of a pain perhaps (extra prep etc) but then powdercoating can chip and lift (eventually). 

So, any thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

Wire brush drill attachment, get them looking acceptable then primer and coach enamel.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I clean mine, treat them with Bilt Hamber Deox-C then paint either by spray can or brush.

Normally using straight to metal paint

:thumb:


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

I used hammerite smooth right it's polyurithane based so it's flexible

















Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookeh (Apr 27, 2017)

Combination of the above for me. Wire wheel/brush the rust off, then rust treatment (Hydrate80 as an example), then I use an etch primer, then spray them. By hand is quicker and thicker but the finish is definitely better by a rattle can or spray gun.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

On my Fabia vRS resto I mechanically cleaned a set of hubs up with various hand tools etc, soaked the hubs in BH Deox-c until clean, then removed the old bearings, masked up, etch primed, then 2 coats of VHT Crackle Black. New bearings and ABS sensors and it's done!

Before



During



After


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

G3 Matt said:


> On my Fabia vRS resto I mechanically cleaned a set of hubs up with various hand tools etc, soaked the hubs in BH Deox-c until clean, then removed the old bearings, masked up, etch primed, then 2 coats of VHT Crackle Black. New bearings and ABS sensors and it's done!
> 
> https://www.briskoda.net/forums/app...ae42e88c23cfcbbdd0430e650660ca37006cb0a497e61


Tidy :thumb:


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

Nice work .

Mark


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

I've only thought to use crackle paint on cam covers before. That looks really good.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

G3 Matt said:


> On my Fabia vRS resto I mechanically cleaned a set of hubs up with various hand tools etc, soaked the hubs in BH Deox-c until clean, then removed the old bearings, masked up, etch primed, then 2 coats of VHT Crackle Black. New bearings and ABS sensors and it's done!
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Looking good mate, tidy job :thumb:


----------



## WaxIsForWinners (Feb 2, 2014)

G3 Matt said:


> On my Fabia vRS resto I mechanically cleaned a set of hubs up with various hand tools etc, soaked the hubs in BH Deox-c until clean, then removed the old bearings, masked up, etch primed, then 2 coats of VHT Crackle Black. New bearings and ABS sensors and it's done!
> 
> Before
> 
> ...


Really nice work!


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Reading this thread has made me realise that I'm not the only saddo that does this sort of thing and I'm currently reassembling the entire suspension on my 2002 VW Golf Mk4 having gone through the whole process as listed by others. I can't offer any better methods but one thing I did after cleaning out the holes for the Wheel Speed (ABS) Sensors was to use an adjustable reamer to increase the size by a few thousands of an inch after having to pound them all out with a hammer. I've fitted new ones with a smear of silicone grease and a stainless steel Allen screw so the next time (if ever) they're removed it will need no real effort to overcome the slight interference fit.
Derek.


----------



## G3 Matt (Mar 29, 2007)

Derek-Eddleston said:


> Reading this thread has made me realise that I'm not the only saddo that does this sort of thing and I'm currently reassembling the entire suspension on my 2002 VW Golf Mk4 having gone through the whole process as listed by others. I can't offer any better methods but one thing I did after cleaning out the holes for the Wheel Speed (ABS) Sensors was to use an adjustable reamer to increase the size by a few thousands of an inch after having to pound them all out with a hammer. I've fitted new ones with a smear of silicone grease and a stainless steel Allen screw so the next time (if ever) they're removed it will need no real effort to overcome the slight interference fit.
> Derek.


The ABS sensors never come out intact🤬 I did pretty much the same as you by easing the hole open ever so slightly.


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

G3 Matt said:


> The ABS sensors never come out intact🤬 I did pretty much the same as you by easing the hole open ever so slightly.


Sounds naughty:lol:

Carl


----------

